# Renting in Italy



## Ligman

We are moving to Italy. We are planning to rent a house for a period of time before deciding to buy... just in case it doesn't work out for us.
Can anyone give me advice on this such as documents to sign or not to sign ... periods of rental ... furnished or unfurnished ... Also the monthly rate of XXX Euro's, is this negotiable in the current economic climate or are the prices relatively fixed? I see some quote the equivalent rent per sq metre.

Look forward to hearing from anyone who has been through this

Tony (Scotland)


----------



## sheilamarsco

think it is a good idea to rent before buying but i think you'll need to be a bit more specific about where in italy you want to rent the difference between renting in rome/venice will be considerable never mind the difference between rural and costal areas.


----------



## Ligman

Thanks for the reply shielamarsco. We are going to be renting in Venice Province, somewhere near Portogruaro or Latisana. We can find apartments which look good on the internet but are fllying over in two weeks time to look and touch! The rental is around 600 Euros for two/three bedroom apartments but I wonder if we can haggle. Also I was looking for guidance on what to sign and what not to agree to for example.

Tony


----------



## sheilamarsco

sorry can't help with that area as i live in abruzzo where the rents are much cheaper. re signing a lease if you are only going to be staying for a few months in rented accommodation it might be worth speaking directly to the owner to negotiate a monthly rental that way you can leave or stay depending on your needs. some owners may be willinging to be flexible during the winter as long as you don't want to stay into the summer as the rents then are per week not per month.


----------



## Bartolus

Ligman said:


> We are moving to Italy. We are planning to rent a house for a period of time before deciding to buy... just in case it doesn't work out for us.
> Can anyone give me advice on this such as documents to sign or not to sign ... periods of rental ... furnished or unfurnished ... Also the monthly rate of XXX Euro's, is this negotiable in the current economic climate or are the prices relatively fixed? I see some quote the equivalent rent per sq metre.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from anyone who has been through this
> 
> Tony (Scotland)


An important aspect you need to be aware of as far as renting is concerned is that new regulations came into effect in 2010 and also during 2011. These relate to the contractual as well as financial arrangements; the latter being particularly important because the Agenzia delle Entrate has stepped up its controls with regards to possible violations of the regulations. 

Because there are many types of rental contracts, each with their own set of administrative and fiscal obligations, I would recommend that you have an independent professional advise you on the matter.


----------



## Ligman

Bartolus said:


> An important aspect you need to be aware of as far as renting is concerned is that new regulations came into effect in 2010 and also during 2011. These relate to the contractual as well as financial arrangements; the latter being particularly important because the Agenzia delle Entrate has stepped up its controls with regards to possible violations of the regulations.
> 
> Because there are many types of rental contracts, each with their own set of administrative and fiscal obligations, I would recommend that you have an independent professional advise you on the matter.


Thanks, In view of what you have said it may be worthwhile having a lawyer check out the contract for piece of mind and the fact that my Italian wouldn't be up to it!

Tony


----------



## Bartolus

Ligman said:


> Thanks, In view of what you have said it may be worthwhile having a lawyer check out the contract for piece of mind and the fact that my Italian wouldn't be up to it!
> 
> Tony


We can do this for you when the time comes. Let me know.


----------



## JFSC201

I'm from the Vicenza area and based on feedback I get from other expats there is some room to haggle a bit with your rent. I think the wintertime is probably the best time to get a good deal. Right now the market in Vicenza is lagging and the occupancy rate is not real high so they are often throwing in some incentives to get you to sign.


----------



## Andy_Shack

One thing that caught us out when renting unfurnished was that the properties were WITHOUT any form of kitchen units (including the sink), just a tiled room with services on the walls. Apparently here the unfunished market use free standing kitchen units and take them with them when they move.
Once we stipulated that the kitchen needed to be furnished we started to view properties that were feasible. Surprisingly it didn't seem to increase the price just reduced our choice.
Everything here is negotiable, maybe they will phone you up three days later after you walk out, if not console yourself that there is a better deal just around the corner. Make sure you negotiate a shorter notice, the standard here is six months but in everycase of asking we were told that it could be reduced.


----------



## Ligman

Andy_Shack said:


> One thing that caught us out when renting unfurnished was that the properties were WITHOUT any form of kitchen units (including the sink), just a tiled room with services on the walls. Apparently here the unfunished market use free standing kitchen units and take them with them when they move.
> Once we stipulated that the kitchen needed to be furnished we started to view properties that were feasible. Surprisingly it didn't seem to increase the price just reduced our choice.
> Everything here is negotiable, maybe they will phone you up three days later after you walk out, if not console yourself that there is a better deal just around the corner. Make sure you negotiate a shorter notice, the standard here is six months but in everycase of asking we were told that it could be reduced.


Hi Andy Shack
It was interesting to read what you said about the kitchen, we were surprised to discover this too. We saw a really nice made to measure, fully equipped kitchen on display in a shopping mall today, it would cost 3,000 euro inc fitting.. didn't seem too bad to me. But we have been very lucky we have been offered a fully furnished and equipped apartment in the private grounds of a large house for 3 to 12 months while we take time to find something else. (with Kitchen!)
We are at Portogruaro... are there any other xpats in this town?
Tony


----------



## tricolore

Yes, I remember discovering that too - a beautiful apartment, marble everywhere - went into the kitchen and in the place of taps and sink there was just a pipe sticking out of the wall! We didn't have much choice, so spent three months washing up under the cold tap on the balcony. Ah, fun times.....


----------

